# MT2 overdose?



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Anyone know the LD:50 (if it even has one?) of MT2? Or what levels would cause damage and what, if any, damage it would cause?

Reason i ask is i accidently mixed up a vial of MT2 with bac water thinking it was GHRP-6 :laugh: :cursing: Incidently ended up taking roughly the following:

11:30pm saturday: 2mg

9am sunday: 2mg

11am sunday: 2.5mg

That's roughly. Was sick as a dog and had a hard on for most of the day :lol: also back began to and still does ache. Not sure if related or not but seems very coincidental. Still feel a bit rough and spaced now to be honest. Not worried as such, more curious to what these doses would (if anything) do other than sides effects and the usual increased tanning.

My usual dose is 1mg/day if loading then 1mg once/twice a week for quite a good tan.


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

Endocrinologist Dr. Mac E. Hadley, one of the head researchers who helped develop the melanotan peptides generally used himself as the first human test subject on the peptides they'd develop. He made a similar mistake with melanotan II. At home he injected himself with a single dose of 10 mgs of what he thought was melanotan-1 (afamelanotide / Scenesse) but was in fact melanotan II (melanotan-1 is typically equivalently dosed at roughly 8 to 10 times the amount as melanotan II). He reported a similar experience as yourself.

He recounted this story in the paper he authored entitled:

"Discovery that a melanocortin regulates sexual functions in male and female humans."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15996790

-Scott


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

hurts my lower back to for days afterwards


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Bro you must be as black as me by now:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Bro you must be as black as me by now:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Clinical trials established that there is a limit to how effective the melanotan peptides are vs. given dosages. Up to a certain amount there will be increased pigmentary effects but beyond that amount there will be no additional effectiveness and in fact all that will be gained is unnecessary and uncomfortable side-effects.

-Scott


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

i get the aches and pains also and to be honest MT2 makes me feel rough as **** for a few days, good results but im starting to think is it worth the crap feeling. I only do it maybe once a year but


----------



## frenchbb (Apr 9, 2006)

i do take it at bedtime and between 0.25 to 0.5 mg per shoot to avoid to much side .

nausea , muscle/joint pain are common .


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

do you go brown without the sunbed at all or do you have to use one??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> do you go brown without the sunbed at all or do you have to use one??


You can still tan in normal sunlight which is why my face always goes very brown on the stuff as its exposed to daylight more than body. But using a sunbed a couple of times to activate it is much better and then just maybe once a week to maintain the tan.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah right, it just doesnt change the colour of your skin as if by magic thn, lol... will go on the sunbed once a week then


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I used during jan-march and got pretty brown without using sunbeds. People were asking if i'd been using the beds or been on holiday. So it does work without and even with minimal sunshine.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah nice one... hopefully we will have some nice sunbaathing days left this month!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The price of vanity!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

haha took 1mg today,,, 1/2 in morn and other in eve... face has been tingling most of the day and got some hot flushes, no massive boners yet which i am pretty gutted about haha.

I look browner but i think thats the flushes or high blood pressure , lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> no *massive* boners yet


It's good bro but it wont make a dolphin out of a guppy:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

PMSL!!!!!! once can live in hope!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

I knew a girl who took a whole 10mg vial mixed with 1ml of back water once,silly cow panicked & went too the A&E ,she was sick as a dog & told there wasnt anything they could do for her,just told her to keep her fluids up ,she was fine after about 12 hours & went back the mt2 later in the week:tongue:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bit did she go brown, lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I bet her front boot was throbbing like a powerstation lol


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

not long ago i've mixed 10mg mt2 instead of gh (same tops ) and jabbed in my shoulder lmao

had hard on for nearly 14hours,and next day had bad stomach but apart of that nothing bad happened.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Kezz said:


> do you go brown without the sunbed at all or do you have to use one??


i get brown under normal sun.......i use a sunbed for that "tarmac" look


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

jordanwlkp said:


> not long ago i've mixed 10mg mt2 instead of gh (same tops ) and jabbed in my shoulder lmao
> 
> *had hard on for nearly 14hours*,and next day had bad stomach but apart of that nothing bad happened.


i hope you made good use of the "hard on":lol: :lol:


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

Khaos said:


> i hope you made good use of the "hard on":lol: :lol:


you damn skippy :thumb: :lol:

:beer:


----------

